# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  كل وحدة اليوم اتبوس ريلها على .............................................

## مـــــريم

كل وحدة اليوم اتبوس ريلها على 
































راسة >>>> نيتكم وصخه لوووووووول المهم ..

وتقوله ((((((((أحبك ياتاج راسي أحبك أحبك))))))).. وتخبرنا شو ردة فعله.. ولي فيها ضحكة لا اتسوي الحركة للجادات فقط  :Big Grin: 

وحتى الي متهاوشة وياه اتبوسة .. والله حركة حلوه وأكشن بعد ..



والملقوفات يتوكلن يحبن راس الوالد :Big Grin:  


يالله منو بتبدا أنا ريلي امداوم بي الخميس ان شاء الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## Rose.Style

انا ببدأ هههههههههههه
احسه بيقولي بلاها الخبله

----------


## شمالية وافتخر

هههههههه اخ بطني اسميه بيطير فوق هههههههه جوابه معروف اونه شو ها عبالج شيبه

----------


## كلامي عسل

هههههههه وينك ابووووووووووووووووووي

من ارد ابيت ببوس ع راس ابووووووووووووي


الريل مادريبه وين مندس

----------


## شمالية وافتخر

> هههههههه وينك ابووووووووووووووووووي
> 
> من ارد ابيت ببوس ع راس ابووووووووووووي
> 
> 
> الريل مادريبه وين مندس




عثول ردي ميلس  :20:

----------


## نبض الشارقة

هههههههه

----------


## شهد123

ههههههههههه اكيد اني لو بي احبه ع راسه بضحك الين يوم الثلاثاء يصير خير 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 ما قادره اتخيل شكله بقولي شوه تحريني شوبت خخخخخخخ

----------


## راعية الغنم

انا امس سويتها

وااايد استانس الحمد لله لدرجة من الوناسة صار عنده ارق
ما قدر يرقد

عاد المرة الياية بسويها الصبح ما فيني أشيل ذنبه

يسلمو ع الموضوع الجميل

----------


## بنت خورفكان 3

نبوس دوم نبوس شو الجديد 
واذا بسته فوق الراس بيقول هاع تعطيني الولاء والطاعه وبيرفع الخشم

----------


## مروحة حيل

انا دايما ابوسه ع راسه فديت راس الله يحفظه

----------


## هماليل

ههههه ذكرتيني أول مره بست راسه
عيونه دمعت فديته وقال لي (هالقد تحبيني :17:  )
وألحين ما يمر يوم إلا وأبوسه على راسه :11: 
يستاااااااااااانس فديته :34: 

الله لا يحرمني منه
هو تاج راسي وحب عمري كله :16:

----------


## Jasssy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يا لطيف .. يعني ما تبوسونه إلا يوم في مناسبة ؟؟ ولا حد يذكركن ؟ 

 :Big Grin: 


بالتوفيق


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

بنجربهاا شو وراناا

----------


## أم ردينا

كل يوم نبوس ابييييه

وحتى هو بيقوم يبوس راسي :24:  :11: 


الحمدلله

----------


## 3yoon Ba3'dad

ههههه ضحكني جواب جاسي

----------


## m3andah

> انا امس سويتها
> 
> وااايد استانس الحمد لله لدرجة من الوناسة صار عنده ارق
> ما قدر يرقد
> 
> عاد المرة الياية بسويها الصبح ما فيني أشيل ذنبه
> 
> يسلمو ع الموضوع الجميل



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مسكين مو مصدق هههههههه

----------


## بدر النساء

:13:  بيسالني كم فلوووس تبين !!!! ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## خرعوبه

ما ابااا طالبتنه السوق اليوم مرينا عداله ولا طااع قال مافي سووق  :4:

----------


## روضة ..

أنا عادي ابوسه كل يوم على راسه  :Smile: 

بسبب وبدون سبب ....

الله يحفظه ويبارك لنا بحياتنا وعيالنا يارب ...

----------


## مـــــريم

هههههههههههه ضحكتوني

----------


## بطوط

انا معرسه من 8 سنوات عمري ما فكرت ابوسه ع راسه شكلي بجرب هههههههههههههههههههه احس عبط

----------


## خقاقه بن خقاق

هلا وغلا 
بالعكس يفرح يستأنس وايد ويقول الله لا يحرمني منج

----------


## شمالية وافتخر

> بيسالني كم فلوووس تبين !!!! ههههههههههههههههه


نفس حالة هههههههههه اونه كم تبين يلا اعترفي  :11:

----------


## شمه الشطوره

ههههه ضحكتوني يلي تطلبن فلوس صدقه الريال شكلكن مادات ادينكن 24 ساعه هههه

----------


## مـــــريم

> ههههه ضحكتوني يلي تطلبن فلوس صدقه الريال شكلكن مادات ادينكن 24 ساعه هههه


ههههههههههه صدقتي هات وهات

----------


## بنت الملحم

أنتو ليش مستغربين من هالحركه بالعكس المفروض كل يوم تسوونها 
انا يوميا أبوسه ع راسه ويستانس واااااايد ويحس بقيمته عندي ودوم يقولي انه ينسى كل التعب يوم ابوسه هذا ريلي جنتي وناري الله يحفظه ويخليه لي فديته

----------


## شمسة المرر

طبيعي ويستاهل .. يارب لاتضع له في قلبي 
سوى مواضع الموده ووو
الرحمه و الالفه

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

الله يوفقكم ^^

----------


## Redrose2012

الصراحة اهو الي بيوسني ع الراس كل ماينزل من الدوام واذا أنا ببؤسه بيستانس. وبيقول الله لايحرمني منج

----------


## lamo

دووووووووووووم ابوسه علي راسه وهو كمان لما يدخل من الشغل وقبل مايروح لما يحب يفيقني من النوم يبوس علي راسي حبيبي ادعو كلكن بهدا
اللهم انشر بيني وبين زوجي الموده والرحمه وابعد عنا الشقاق والنفاق وسوء الاخلاق يارب
مشكوره مريم علي الموضوع الحلو زيك

----------


## عاشقة اليمن

ههههههه انا يوم ابوس راسه احس يطلع له ريش من ظهره ههههههههه من كثر الريش احسه مايقدر يقعد عدل خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مـــــريم

> ههههههه انا يوم ابوس راسه احس يطلع له ريش من ظهره ههههههههه من كثر الريش احسه مايقدر يقعد عدل خخخخخخخخخخخ




كيف ريش هههههههههههههههه

----------


## بطه_15

مرة سويتها وكل ما بغيت اطلب منه شي يعطيني راسه هههههههههيستهزء فيني الريال مب كفو نبوسه ع راسهاحب ابوس ابويه ع راسه محد يسوى قدر ومكانه الابو الله لايحرمني منه

----------


## عشق طاهر

امممم 

انا ابوس يبهته بسبب او بدون سبب 

اما فوق راسه يعني على شعر راسه ماجربت 

انتو تقصدون اليبهه ولا الراس من فوق؟؟ ههههه تلخبطت

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

انا بسويها بس تعرفون متى ^













يوم الخميس عشان احصل طلعة حلوة ............

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مـــــريم

> انا بسويها بس تعرفون متى ^
> 
> 
> 
> انا بعد ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## روضه123

هههههههه تضحك ردودكم،،

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## نوف الطائي

تريوني بس لا يجي بعلي العزيز 
الي لين الحين مضيعني ما دال بيتنا  :18:

----------


## مـــــريم

uppppp

----------


## الوزيره7

جااااااري التطبيق ....
حلوة الفكرة بس اخافني اضحك .... ؟ 
بس والله يستاهل بوالشباب ....؟

----------


## نانوني

يوم ابوسه على راسه يبتسم ويقولي فديتج ومعالم الويه ييتغير والمود بعد... وانا يوم يشوفني تعبانه ولا يالسه ريلاكس يبوس راسي يقولي الله يعطيج العافيه 

بس حلوه الحركه... احس جي الواحد يرتاح يطيح التعب كله والهموم والتفكير... وانا اسويها اذا شفته بعد تعبان ولا باله مشغول ابوس على راسه واقوله ترى الدنيا بعدها بخير يبتسم ووخلاص يروح اللي في باله وبعدين اخذ علومه لان هو من النوع اللي ما يرمس.... 

الله يحفطهم لنا ويخليهم يارب

----------


## مـــــريم

......

----------


## supeer girl

كيف يعني ع راسه 

الراس من وفق والا اليبهه ؟؟



وتراني ملقوفه وشكرا هههه

----------


## زنوبه ماركه

ههههههههههاي


يوم اكون راضيه عليه اسويها 😁 يستانس يموت م الفرحه يطول لي بعمره ❤

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

باجر الخميس بسويها ....ان شاء الله 

عشان افكر وين اسير بالويكن  :2:

----------


## فديت ماماتي..

> باجر الخميس بسويها ....ان شاء الله 
> 
> عشان افكر وين اسير بالويكن



والله فكررررررة

 :15:

----------


## المغتربة

والله سويتها
قال لي : وين تبغين تسيرين بعد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه

يعني لوجه الله مب لازم عندي طلب

----------


## newmama

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أم وعود

انا امس سويتها 
على طوووووول قال : قولي بسرعه وعن المساحل وين تبين اتروحين  :10: 
هالدلع وراه مصلحة  :16:

----------


## غرام عسكري

بالعكس حلاتها احترام صدر شعور حلووووووو 😃

----------


## أم بشوره

بالعكس وااااااااااايد يستأنس الريال على هالحركه. وتبعث الراحه والطمانينه في النفس. جربنها ترى لها مفعول السحر على الريال

----------


## ملاك92

أن شاء اله جريب بجرب

----------


## مـــــريم

جمعه طيبه

----------


## مـــــريم

....................

----------


## مـــــريم

ههههههههههههه

----------


## شهد855554

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حبيت الفكره ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مـــــريم

دام حبيتيها جربيها نتريا ردج هههههه

----------


## جمال الوهم

دوم اسويها ..... صار الموضوع عادي عنده .... بس احيانا يردها لي :11:  :7:

----------


## سديموو

انا عادي عنده متعود دوم ابوسه وهو يالس واتغزل فيه الحمد لله متعود على هالشي وما يستغرب أبدا بالعكس يمكن لو بيوم مابسته على راسه او أي مكان بيستغرب

----------


## sinaw976

أكيد من أبوسه بيصير احم احم
ويمكن يججي مولود

----------


## بنت راك99

هههههههههههههههههههههه

راح بالي بعييييييييييييد

بسنا كل كان فيهم لكن مافيهم فائده ينسون الجمييل مالت عليهم من ريايييل

----------


## همس المشاعر19

انا يلست ايربها اليوم ف خطيبي لما ياي
اول مره اسوي جي
عاد بجرب المرات اليايه
شكرا خيتو


اول يلس ساكت م جدر يتحرك.هههههههههاي 
عقب قال والله اني عشقتك م جلبي ياكل دنيتي
ارتاح فوادي.ههههع

----------


## مـــــريم

همس المشاعر يالمستخفه خطيبج وتبوسينه ع راسه عيل شو خليتيله لما بيصير ريلج !!!!!!!!! مصخت الصراحه شكله الموضوع فتح عيونكم وبيخربكم ههههههههههههههه 
لا جد عيب وين عايشين نحن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مـــــريم

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> راح بالي بعييييييييييييد
> 
> بسنا كل كان فيهم لكن مافيهم فائده ينسون الجمييل مالت عليهم من ريايييل


تحطيييييييييييم ههههههههههههه

----------


## روضه123

> انا يلست ايربها اليوم ف خطيبي لما ياي
> اول مره اسوي جي
> عاد بجرب المرات اليايه
> شكرا خيتو
> 
> 
> اول يلس ساكت م جدر يتحرك.هههههههههاي 
> عقب قال والله اني عشقتك م جلبي ياكل دنيتي
> ارتاح فوادي.ههههع


خطيبج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

----------


## أم سياف 2

هههههههههههههههه توني اعرف ان مخي وسخ ؛)

وااي لو احبه بيقول وش تبغين وين بتروحين ههههههههه

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

الى يستاهل بوسوه بس الى مايستاهل بيرفع خشمه علينا اونه مبوسه استوت

----------


## Marmoosh

الله يسعدكن مع أزواجكن و أولادكن
و اللي ما عندها الله يبعثلها 
و ان شا الله دوم مبسوطين
و شكرا لصاحبة الموضوع ، لانو هاي المواضيع اللي بتفتح النفس و بتفرح القلب
وقت اللي نشوف البنات فرحانين
مش الهموم و الخيانة و النكد
و الله بيسودو الدنيا بوجهنا 

 :31:

----------


## بنت عقيد

اوف اوف اوف ترى ما قد بسته 
اقصد راسه بعد ابوس خده وهو طالع 
عاد صعبتو المامورية الحينه لازم اسوي جو عسب اوصل لبوسه الراس هههههههههههههههه
بخبركم شو قال عقب

----------


## om mousaab

:2: حلوة.انا متعودة ابوس راس ريلي بين فترة و فترة وابوس ايده بعد يستانس ويبتسم واكبر في عينه زيادة

----------


## Fawa

ههههههه حلوة نيتكم وصخة؛مشكورة على نصيحتج الي تدل على خفة الدم

----------


## مـــــريم

> اوف اوف اوف ترى ما قد بسته 
> اقصد راسه بعد ابوس خده وهو طالع 
> عاد صعبتو المامورية الحينه لازم اسوي جو عسب اوصل لبوسه الراس هههههههههههههههه
> بخبركم شو قال عقب




ههههههههه من حقج بنت العقيد شايفه عمرج ع الريال هههههههههه يالله نتريا البوسه

----------


## حشيمة الذآت

انا دوم اسويها 
احسه يحبني اكثر 
بس ردت فعله سكوت ويشوفني نظرات
انا افهمها انه راضي عليه الحمدلله

----------


## m.dxb88

الحمدالله نبوس دايما ومعلمين بنتنا

----------


## ونتر

> امممم 
> 
> انا ابوس يبهته بسبب او بدون سبب 
> 
> اما فوق راسه يعني على شعر راسه ماجربت 
> 
> انتو تقصدون اليبهه ولا الراس من فوق؟؟ ههههه تلخبطت


هههههههههههههههههههه 

ذكرتوني ف باباتي حبيبي الله يرحمه

----------


## السنقباســـية

أنا ملقوفة ههههـ 
بس حبيت الموضوع ...









بروح ابوس راس أبوي احسن لي هههـ

----------


## ام_ناصر

هههه تغيير جو لنجرب

----------


## مـــــريم

خلوها عادة ليش اتقولون تجارب ههههههههه حقل تجارب هو خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مـــــريم

..........الله يسعدكن

----------


## Nana23Smarty

ههههه

----------


## عنـــــود

ههههههههه واللي ابوها نايم شو تسوي  :15:

----------


## Nana23Smarty

ههههه

----------


## ام فارس@

ههههههههههههههههه الله يسعدكن 

جربتها كنت زعلانه منه ,.

يوم راضاني ,.

بسته على راسه ,. قال فديت روحج ^^

----------


## الولهـانه

هههه بجرب

----------


## مـــــريم

اب....

----------


## غرور ^,^

الله يسعدكم يااااااااارب العالمين وعقبالي ان شاء الله .. الله يرزقني بزوج صالح ..

----------


## مـــــريم

................

----------


## بنت ظبيه

أنا بعد بجرب بس من يرجع من السفر  :7:

----------


## Mouza17

الله يخليلكم أزواجكم  :16:

----------


## مـــــريم

تسلمون ويارب الي مش امعرسه اتعرس جرييييييب ..آآآآآآآآمين

----------


## عائشة السومحي

بصراحة انا ريلي بيطالع فيني وبسرعة حضن قوي اعرفه زين بس اقرب منه ايليس عنده يحبه للاحضان

----------


## Jasssy

السلام عليكم





> بصراحة انا ريلي بيطالع فيني وبسرعة حضن قوي اعرفه زين بس اقرب منه ايليس عنده يحبه للاحضان


محظوظة، ليش تتشكين ؟  :Big Grin: 
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد ، اللهم لا حسد !
الله لا يغير عليكم  :Smile: 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## ام برهوومي

> حلوة.انا متعودة ابوس راس ريلي بين فترة و فترة وابوس ايده بعد يستانس ويبتسم واكبر في عينه زيادة

----------


## مـــــريم

اب....

----------


## وايد فلوس

انا متعوده ابوس راسه من عرسنا ومرات ابوس ايده وهو يستانس من جيه

----------


## cecelio_uae

هههه حبيت الموضوع و وايد عيبني انا متعوده كل يوم ابوس ريلي و هو طالع للدوام و يوم اوعيه من الرقاد و الحمد الله يستانس و يقولي وين احصل شرات ام مريم بس انا فعلا احبه من قلبي لا اراديا ابووسه احب ريحنه اوووويه حننتوني ههههههههههههه فديته الله يطول بعمره يخليه لي طول العمر يارب

----------


## ليندااااا

هههههههههه

----------


## مـــــريم

الله يخلي لكل وحده ريلها..

----------


## السنقباســـية

ههههه شو الغريب عادي دوم ابوس راسه وايده

----------


## هجير الشوق

انا بطلب من ريلي يبوس راسي وبخبركم ردت فعلي ههههههههه

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

الحبيب بو شباب مسااااااااافر واليوم بيرد ان شاء الله ... فاكيد ببوس راسه عشان الصوغة

----------


## مذهــله

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ

----------


## أحلام علي

أحب هالموضوع

واستغرب ان في حريم معرسين من سنين ومو مسوينها

----------

